# Sekonda With Raketa 2614.H Movement



## Ricster (Jul 16, 2005)

A work colleague brought this Sekonda watch to work for me to look at as he knows I like watches. He wanted to know more about it, if it's gold (there are no hallmarks as far as I can see) and if it was worth anything to anybody because he probably won't keep it.

I searched Google and found that the the watch is probably from the 1980s and the 2614.H movement is by Raketa and made in Russia by the Petrodvorets Watch Factory.

Can anybody shed any more light on it for me so I can tell him more about it.


----------

